# Almost afraid to put this up.....



## dearnis.com (Jan 30, 2004)

Into the abyss...

http://www.mypornname.com/









*edited to fix the url*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

You shall be hence forth known to all your fans as:

Tempest Ryder 


*wicked smile*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 30, 2004)

Sky Gutentight


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

You shall be hence forth known to all your fans as:

Chad Steele

...wasn't it supposed to change the first name too......?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *You shall be hence forth known to all your fans as:
> 
> Chad Steele
> ...



that's strange.. I put your name in and came up with this

Arion Daniels


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Talk about your misnomers... Johnny Wild:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

I's tried it again....

Damien Strong.....they know _exactly_ where I'm goin'.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

Michael Seigel = Clay Storm
Mike Seigel = Brick Stallion
Mr. Seigel = Valentino Montana


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ginger Bank........interesting


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ginger Bank........interesting *


Weren't you on Gilligan's Island?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Where's Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Where's Gilligan's Island? *


How would I know?  I wasn't there.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...take a three hour tour...let us know.  %think%


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been on other islands.........but Gilligan's I am unaware of.......hey isn't Gilligan's a restaurant?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I've been on other islands.........but Gilligan's I am unaware of.......hey isn't Gilligan's a restaurant? *


Do they serve cats?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Only if it's a chinese food restaurant.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Only if it's a chinese food restaurant. *


Don't know if our cat will eat there then.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

He will be eaten there.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *He will be eaten there. *


She will not, and I will sit idly by and watch anyone try to harm Tess's cat.  When Tess is done with them, I will lie to the authoritys about how the proprietors commited suicide in front of us.  I will then walk out without paying the bill.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Will you tip?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Will you tip? *


Why bother?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Just curious.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok, before Tess yells, this has been derailed enough, back on topic.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought they were supposed to derail in this forum.........I was just doing my job.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I thought they were supposed to derail in this forum.........I was just doing my job. *


No, they aren't _supposed to_ it just seems to happen.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

All right, I shall continue to talk about my porn name.  Hmm....porn.......I think the chinese food conversation was better.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *All right, I shall continue to talk about my porn name.  Hmm....porn.......I think the chinese food conversation was better. *


There are members of this board that would disagree with you on that.  Others would be severly torn.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *There are members of this board that would disagree with you on that.  Others would be severly torn. *



Maybe we can compromise...........eating chinese food while watching porn........chinese food in porn..........


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Maybe we can compromise...........eating chinese food while watching porn........chinese food in porn.......... *


I think you just opened a very large can of worms.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I'm not eating them.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Well I'm not eating them. *


No?  Keep it up and I will change your user name to Pandora.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

You can do that?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

I shall doubt your powers no more.


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Edhead2000 _
> *I shall doubt your powers no more. *


Good choice


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

doh, the E isn't capitalized.  I kinda liked Pandora........add something catchy at the end though.  One word is too boring.


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *doh, the E isn't capitalized.  I kinda liked Pandora........add something catchy at the end though.  One word is too boring. *


Picky Picky


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

Just exercising my right as a female.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

O.K chinese food and porn... let's see... something about a noodle maybe? or eggrolls?:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Eric Throb......... hmmmmmm I think I can come up with a better one.......


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2004)

I AM:

* Max Rider *

And the Script goes something like this: 

Bambi: Oh max!

Max Rider: Oh Bambi!

Bambi: Oh Max! Yes!  This is the BEST general Tso Chicken I ever had! 

Max Rider: Eat it up, and Then, Bambi, TO THE BEDROOM!

 :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm suddenly having visions of a very bad Batman porn parody.....or the 60's tv series....

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Well I'm not eating them. *


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 31, 2004)

I am

Blake Steele

Devin Ray

Alex Poker

Devin Jammer

Lord Holder

Troy Daniels

Brett Rider

Depending upon how you mangle my name . IT also depends upon if you capatilize your name or not 

Also the old way is to take you very first pets' name and the street you grew up on. 

Buffy Perry 

Oh well


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _*
> Max Rider: Eat it up, and Then, Bambi, TO THE BEDROOM!
> :rofl: *



Eric Throb....... Max's next door neighbor knocks on Riders door.....

Knock, Knock,..... "Hey whats going on in there...... are you ok...... there are several weird sounds and noises .......

did you buy cats that fight or what?""


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Also the old way is to take you very first pets' name and the street you grew up on.  *



Frisky Clearview


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

I heard your middle name and the street you live on...which would make me:

Leigh Breezeway


...and one of my exboyfriends:

Thomas Blacksnake


----------



## Mithios (Jan 31, 2004)

Tannen surewood, Ron pike. Are my new names he,he


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

How many porn names do I need anyways?!?!?!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2004)

Brett Steele _(very weird)_ :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *How many porn names do I need anyways?!?!?!  *




Very many. The business moves fast


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Very many. The business moves fast  *




But I'm not in the business........I just have names.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> But I'm not in the business........I just have names


 Denial!!  A little counseling and you'll be fixed right up.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

Trust me, I'd cost the business waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much money and would inevitably be fired.  Any psychiatrists on this board? hehe.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Any psychiatrists on this board? hehe. *




I hope not!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by Rich Parsons
> *Also the old way is to take you very first pets' name and the street you grew up on. *



hrm...don't think Bear Forest would work...sounds like the name of a national park...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...don't think Bear Forest would work...sounds like the name of a national park... *




what about the middle name/street thing??


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *How many porn names do I need anyways?!?!?!
> *



1 if you are  talented!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *what about the middle name/street thing?? *



Scott Forest...blah...I like Chad Steele more...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *1 if you are  talented!
> 
> *




If one doesn't work, another one will!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

let's see...depending on the letters and capitilization...I got...

Brick Jammer
Vic Wild
Lord Stone
Valentino Spectre

hrm..:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

Lord Stone *snicker*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

hell, I thought Brick Jammer was funny...sounds like a piece of construction equipment.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah. And Lord Stone is the foreman...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *let's see...depending on the letters and capitilization...I got...
> 
> Brick Jammer
> ...



I like Valentino Spectre........sounds exotic


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

Skye Gutentight (Abigail Coates)
Muffy Valentine (same name, no caps)
Angel Foxx (Abbey Coates)
Bambi Cheeks (Rusty)
Misty Roads (random)


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 31, 2004)

"Butch Cummings" says "I'm glad I posted this little mess; 6 pages in 24 hours!"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like Valentino Spectre........sounds exotic *




And his Private Eye partner Vic Wild...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *And his Private Eye partner Vic Wild... *



It's the new Bond!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *"Butch Cummings" says "I'm glad I posted this little mess; 6 pages in 24 hours!" *



I'm glad I can help you feel good.  hehe.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *"Butch Cummings" says "I'm glad I posted this little mess; 6 pages in 24 hours!" *




Whoo hoo! Shows you that we like our porn names!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

or that we like something else...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *or that we like something else...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *




yeah...porn and chinese food...:shrug:

...perfect thing for when you can't get to the studio *looks around* no..they did nothing like that freshman year....that was porn and alcohol!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *yeah...porn and chinese food...:shrug:
> 
> ...perfect thing for when you can't get to the studio *looks around*  *



Exactly what kind of _studio_ are they running over there?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...don't think Bear Forest would work...sounds like the name of a national park... *



Bear Forest sounds like a real nice ummm ALternative Porn name 


I could not resist, my apologies  


PS: I did have a couple of psych classes


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Bear Forest sounds like a real nice ummm ALternative Porn name *



What's the alternative to porn?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *What's the alternative to porn?  *



Ummm, If you have to ask, then you may need to ask a friend in what modern culture calls the alternative life style.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ummm, If you have to ask, then you may need to ask a friend in what modern culture calls the alternative life style.  *



Play on words.......not what is alternate porn, but what is the alternate TO porn


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *If one doesn't work, another one will!  *



It's all in the marketing and the right angles of the camera. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *... but what is the alternate TO porn  *




Um, well..... I like to go to the studio and hit people and be hit. Does that count.:rofl:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

> I'm glad I can help you feel good.  hehe.



Now there is a porn line!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Play on words.......not what is alternate porn, but what is the alternate TO porn  *



Yes, I saw you play on words, yet I did not know you well enough (yet) to make the call.  

Alternative To Porn?

Privately? No Voyers

Or as JF said working out. OR Motor cycle riding or . . ., or Drug dealing over the counter in a store


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's all in the marketing and the right angles of the camera. :rofl: *



Ah!! Now I know the truth!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Now there is a porn line!!!
> *



Maybe I _am_ just in denial!  ahhh


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Or as JF said working out. OR Motor cycle riding or . . ., or Drug dealing over the counter in a store  *



I think I'll stick with what I know best.........drugs. You should all get sick so I can make some money


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

> Maybe I am just in denial!  ahhh



and there I was getting all worked up.....



> You should all get sick so I can make some money



Get sick?  It is a pretty thouroughly sick bunch if you ask me.  Egg roll porn; worms, penguins.....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...don't forget noodles....can't leave out the noodles..:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Get sick?  It is a pretty thouroughly sick bunch if you ask me.  Egg roll porn; worms, penguins..... *



Well then I think you all need to come to VA so I can give you some meds.....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Whoo hoo! Shows you that we like our porn names! *



or that some of us just like...well..nevermind.  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I think I'll stick with what I know best.........drugs. You should all get sick so I can make some money  *



But you live all of the way in Virginia. That's a long ways away from brother Rich & I. 

On another note: I take a lot of extra Glutamine, Zinc, and Chlorella to make sure I do not get sick in the first place.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

damn...I just use vitamin C.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *damn...I just use vitamin C.   *



:rofl: 

It also helps with trying to gain muscle. That's my main use.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*:rofl:
> It also helps to gain muscle. That's my main use.
> *



Humph,. I know the main use of your "muscle"  and it don't need anymore "vitC"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

use stuff from GNC for that...used it over the summer whilst working at USGS and doing all forms of manual labor...arms gained a few inches...woot.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

You two kill me.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Humph,. I know the main use of your "muscle"  and it don't need anymore "vitC"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Wait a second  . Did you check out that link I sent you?:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> Did you check out that link I sent you?:rofl:
> *



Yes.............. OMG!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes.............. OMG! *



That's what I thought :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *Humph,. I know the main use of your "muscle"  and it don't need anymore "vitC"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



least he put it in the right thread...:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Humph,. I know the main use of your "muscle"  and it don't need anymore "vitC"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *




Isn't Vitamin C a young female singer?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

so is Shakira...reowwwwww....:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *use stuff from GNC for that...*



GNC, nope. You can get almost everything you need at www.massnutrition.com they have much better pricing.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *so is Shakira... *



Wait a moment.....!!! She is a hot item.:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

ah-ha, grasshopper...._use_ to buy it at GNC...but Wally world has it for ten bucks cheaper.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Wait a moment.....!!! She is a hot item.:asian: *



and Christina's got piercings....some in some not-so-conspicuous places...heheeee.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

They are both fine in my book.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

heheheheeee..


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Feb 1, 2004)

"Colt Diamond"

he he he

I guess all MY movies would be Westerns! 

"How do, M'am! I was a noticin' yer supple......" :rofl:  

Only Guro Dulin could have started this thread! In fact, if I think back, didn't this make the rounds at work, Chad (when I was still there)?

Regards,

Colt


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ah-ha, grasshopper....use to buy it at GNC...but Wally world has it for ten bucks cheaper.   *



They have suppliments.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

Valintino Spectre...hrm...dunno about that one...but Vic Wild...that's a private di-...er...eye's name...hehe..."Yes, ma'am...I believe I _did_ find a clue...."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *They have suppliments. *



hell yeah....GNC can bite my big toe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hell yeah....GNC can bite my big toe. *



Well check out that web site and see if anything looks like a promising savings.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

methinks first must obtain gainful employment....:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks first must obtain gainful employment....:shrug: *




:rofl: :rofl:  I do suppose that would help.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

hey...got five pornstar names....coincidence...I think not...:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey...got five pornstar names....coincidence...I think not...:shrug: *



Just look at all of the money you'll be making.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

surrreeeee......I think you're believing it more than me...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *But you live all of the way in Virginia. That's a long ways away from brother Rich & I.
> 
> On another note: I take a lot of extra Glutamine, Zinc, and Chlorella to make sure I do not get sick in the first place. *




You should move!!  Zinc's good for colds........keep taking it.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *GNC, nope. You can get almost everything you need at www.massnutrition.com they have much better pricing. *



But they sell GNC products where I work, therefore I get money when you buy them! Go GNC!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *But they sell GNC products where I work, therefore I get money when you buy them! Go GNC!!!!!!! *



But, I hate to tell you sweetie that I purchased the same product on that web site for 23 dollars cheaper than at GNC.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *But, I hate to tell you sweetie that I purchased the same product on that web site for 23 dollars cheaper than at GNC. *



Ok, how about I give you my address and you can mail me that 23 dollars......you're happy, I'm happy, we're all happy.  Deal?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ok, how about I give you my address and you can mail me that 23 dollars......you're happy, I'm happy, we're all happy.  Deal? *



:rofl:  Hmmm, I think I'm going to lose on that deal. It's the story of my life. Trying to save a little money and women always want to take what's left.:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl:  Hmmm, I think I'm going to lose on that deal. It's the story of my life. Trying to save a little money and women always want to take what's left.:rofl:  *



Let me just give you a little tip here (I promise it will make your life much easier):  Women don't _want_ to take your money, they feel that they _deserve_ your money.  Big distinction!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Let me just give you a little tip here (I promise it will make your life much easier):  Women don't want to take your money, they feel that they deserve your money.  Big distinction! *



Yes, I suppose your right. I still lose.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, I suppose your right. I still lose. *



I'm always right, I'm female.........wasn't this already covered on another thread?  This you need to remember: I am always right.  Repeat.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm always right, I'm female.........wasn't this already covered on another thread?  This you need to remember: I am always right.  Repeat. *



I'm always wrong.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm always right, I'm female.........wasn't this already covered on another thread?  This you need to remember: I am always right.  Repeat. *




Uh oh. Chronuss may disagree. He says he's always right...

...i'm just always an idiot....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm always wrong. *



You're right when you come up and grub chinese-style feline with us!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Uh oh. Chronuss may disagree. He says he's always right*



I doubt it.



> i'm just always an idiot



Stop that!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *You're right when you come up and grub chinese-style feline with us! *



Thank you.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm always wrong. *



Not at all. You're just not _always_ right.  The trick is to agree with me.  Since I'm always right, you will be too if you just agree with me..........:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Uh oh. Chronuss may disagree. He says he's always right...
> *



I'm not scared of him. I can take him!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Not at all. You're not not always right.  The trick is to agree with me.  Since I'm always right, you will be too if you just agree with me..........:rofl: :rofl: *



Logic  you can cut a knife with...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Not at all. You're just not always right.  The trick is to agree with me.  Since I'm always right, you will be too if you just agree with me..........:rofl: :rofl: *



OK, I give you are always right.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Logic  you can cut a knife with... *




I have NEVER been able to cut a knife..........no matter how hard I try.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm not scared of him. I can take him! *



I like your style.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like your style.  *



Oh no...another one to add to your shrine!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Oh no...another one to add to your shrine! *



My shrine  . I just wish that I had one . I'm not like Castillo going around stealing pic's and stuff.:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Oh no...another one to add to your shrine! *



I'm being added to a shrine? errr.........shouldn't I have been informed of this?  This isn't a concubine thing is it?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like your style.  *




Why thank you.  Do you have a brother?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm being added to a shrine? errr.........shouldn't I have been informed of this?  This isn't a concubine thing is it? *



LOL...maybe...


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

> Well then I think you all need to come to VA so I can give you some meds..



Better be careful...no telling what kind of vagabonds will show up...




> Only Guro Dulin could have started this thread! In fact, if I think back, didn't this make the rounds at work, Chad (when I was still there)?



this may be the first one I've started actually....
and this is nothing compared to what made the rounds after you left!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Why thank you.  Do you have a brother? *



No, just me only. 

BTW, Castillo has a shrine of a few of the lovely ladies here on MT just so you know.:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Better be careful...no telling what kind of vagabonds will show up... *



Could it really be any worse than what we have showing up now?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> BTW, Castillo has a shrine of a few of the lovely ladies here on MT just so you know.:asian: *



And I'm not in it!?!?!? He must have really bad taste in women.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No, just me only.
> 
> BTW, Castillo has a shrine of a few of the lovely ladies here on MT just so you know.:asian: *




Mainly of Tess...
..but i think i'm in there...or in Goldendragon's...or both :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Mainly of Tess...
> ..but i think i'm in there...or in Goldendragon's...or both :shrug: *




How many of these people have shrines?!?!?   I need one.........send me your pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *And I'm not in it!?!?!? He must have really bad taste in women.  *



I like pretty much all women.

I just don't have a shrine.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like pretty much all women. *



Does your wife know this?  You might want to tell her. hehe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *..but i think i'm in there...or in Goldendragon's...or both :shrug: *



Hey, I remember your photos. I have a memory like a trap. I don't need a shrine. Just show the pics.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like pretty much all women.
> 
> I just don't have a shrine. *



Make one, then...in some secluded spot the wife or chillins aint gonna find...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Does your wife know this?  You might want to tell her. hehe. *



She already knows, believe me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Make one, then...in some secluded spot the wife or chillins aint gonna find... *



That can be done if necessary.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That can be done if necessary.  *



Woo!!! Another shrine!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Woo!!! Another shrine! *



:rofl: , just need pieces to go with it.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: , just need pieces to go with it. *




I need pics for my shrine!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I need pics for my shrine! *



Ha, the pic's that are on the MT are all older photos. I don't exactly look the same. Many many dedicated sweaty hours in the weight room has changed my appearance some. I'm not trying to brag or anything like that but If I get some new ones I'll post here somewhere.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ha, the pic's that are on the MT are all older photos. I don't exactly look the same. Many many dedicated sweaty hours in the weight room has changed my appearance some. I'm not trying to brag or anything like that but If I get some new ones I'll post here somewhere. *



Ooooohhhh, you're buff, is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ha, the pic's that are on the MT are all older photos. I don't exactly look the same. Many many dedicated sweaty hours in the weight room has changed my appearance some. I'm not trying to brag or anything like that but If I get some new ones I'll post here somewhere. *



Yeah, and I have some more on my website....somewhere...some of you, farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ooooohhhh, you're buff, is that what you're trying to say? *



Not quite exactly. I just love to lift weights.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yeah, and I have some more on my website....somewhere...some of you, farnsworth *




I'm flattered.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not quite exactly. I just love to lift weights. *




better than i'm doin. i feel like an idiot in the weightroom


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You should move!!  Zinc's good for colds........keep taking it.  *



Well I would move except for a few things. 

1) The Grand Master I train with weekly lives an hour from me.

2) My job that pays me well is here in this location.

3) I still like the change of seasons.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm flattered. *




Yay!!!!!!!! Rusty continues her life's purpose


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Yay!!!!!!!! Rusty continues her life's purpose *




woot!

...my other one is to amuse people.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> 3) I still like the change of seasons. *



We have seasons.......4 of them to be exact!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *better than i'm doin. i feel like an idiot in the weightroom *



Oh stop, you just have to practice to get the right form to get the most out of your session.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Why thank you.  Do you have a brother? *



Yes, he does


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *We have seasons.......4 of them to be exact!  *



And I only like summer when it's hot and sweaty.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh stop, you just have to practice to get the right form to get the most out of your session. *




but bein the only girl there with the dinky weights when everyone else is big honkin football players is embarrassing!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes, he does  *



Sorry brother Rich  , next time you can give me a noogie.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No, just me only.
> 
> BTW, Castillo has a shrine of a few of the lovely ladies here on MT just so you know.:asian: *



Brother JF, I know we fight from time to time, yet you cannot deny it


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes, he does  *



2nd question:  Is he cute?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but bein the only girl there with the dinky weights when everyone else is big honkin football players is embarrassing! *



Eh, don't even pay attention to them.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Brother JF, I know we fight from time to time, yet you cannot deny it  *



Well you do look like a bigger version of me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *2nd question:  Is he cute? *




LOL. you and asking if everyone is cute.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *LOL. you and asking if everyone is cute.  *



It's an important thing to know about someone


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes, he does  *



The Answer is no 

Check here


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

Brother Rich,
where are your pictures at on here?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

You guys DO look alike.........scary


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You guys DO look alike.........scary  *



Well I like Ohio State and he like U of M that's where we have our differences.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You guys DO look alike.........scary  *



Cept Rich is taller than heck.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I like Ohio State and he like U of M that's where we have our differences.:rofl: *



Ah yes, the crucial difference


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I like Ohio State and he like U of M that's where we have our differences.:rofl: *


And out biggest fights    Go Blue!

There was a thread in the locker room of bar and grill that had pictures tht a couple of mine also. I am not at home so I cannot post any others 

Oh well, them is the cards of life 


Page 5 of the thread Them Boys in the Bar and Grrill has a different picture. Just take no offense to ny left hand


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Cept Rich is taller than heck. *



Well you know, one gets all of the genetic greatness and the other gets what is left.:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well you know, one gets all of the genetic greatness and the other gets what is left.:shrug: *



I'm an only child..........I must be perfect!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm an only child..........I must be perfect! *



Well there you go.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well there you go. *




Go where?!?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well you know, one gets all of the genetic greatness and the other gets what is left.:shrug: *



Me Mongo, you just nice looking guy all the girls go after  

The real reason we would fight if he was not married


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Me Mongo, you just nice looking guy all the girls go after *



Ha, 







SCARLET & GRAY


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well you know, one gets all of the genetic greatness and the other gets what is left.:shrug: *




I got geeky looks :shrug: my sister is older and got artsyness and is so much prettier. but i am taller than she! haha!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *I'm an only child..........I must be perfect! *



perfectly insane to think that....:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *perfectly insane to think that....:shrug: *



well as long as something about me is perfect


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

hard to top insanity...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hard to top insanity...:shrug: *



Wait, didn't you say the other day that I wasn't insane?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...I'm not a medical expert though...so what I say doesn't matter.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm not a medical expert though...so what I say doesn't matter.  :shrug: *



I thought it didn't matter just cause it was you saying it


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I thought it didn't matter just cause it was you saying it  *




zing


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

everything I say matters...but...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *everything I say matters...but...
> 
> 
> ...




If it matters so much, why don't we listen??

Edited to make Chad look bad.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

didn't say everything _you_ said...:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _*
> I am always right.  Repeat.
> *



Yes dear!
:angel:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes dear!
> :angel: *



Awww......thanks   I like men who can be trained.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Awww......thanks   I like men who can be trained.  *



best kind


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *best kind *



Most definitely!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Most definitely! *




But then again, we can subconsciously train men...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *But then again, we can subconsciously train men... *



how?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *how? *



if we knew, then it wouldn';t be subconscious.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't be a messin with my woman!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Don't be a messin with my woman! *



You heard the man!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Don't be a messin with my woman! *



GD who is the picture of?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

whahoo! she's a smartass and cute too!!

*grins*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *GD who is the picture of? *



That would be his woman.......aka me


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

I think your safe from Castillo's shrine for now...*looks around*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I think your safe from Castillo's shrine for now...*looks around* *



Haha, only cause he's not here YET!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *whahoo! she's a smartass and cute too!!
> 
> *grins* *



To quote a nice young lady who happens to be correct.

:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *To quote a nice young lady who happens to be correct.
> 
> :asian: *




Why thank you!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Why thank you!  *



You are welcome


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Haha, only cause he's not here YET!  *



that's definately true...


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, back on topic.
You will all be happy to know that my room mate (female) is Nikki Breeze.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...we were on topic......least...thought we were...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Speaking of topic:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

Kyle Hart: Eric Savage
fluffy: Valentino Steele


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *But then again, we can subconsciously train men... *



I wanna see you train an animal, period...:rofl:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

the thought of anyone training an animal on a porn thread is in no way healthy!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

gotta remember....this is Rusty we're talkin' about....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

...for some reason...there's a porn sitting on the floor of the dorm living room...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Porn!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

I think it was for the OCD girl who wants a man, but is too OCD to get one...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...too obsessive...hrm.....:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

she spends half an hour just washing her hands...
...and she wanted to room w/ me...the hell i say...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

it should take no one thirty minutes to was hands...unless you're washing many people's...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Like if you were Jesus........even though he washed feet......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...and made water into wine...that'd be a great party trick...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I want liquor!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...I drank all the Grey Goose....:wah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have Absolut


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

blah.  :hammer:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

And Hennessy.........but that's nasty


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...that it is...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Must go buy some hypnotic........


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *OK, back on topic.
> You will all be happy to know that my room mate (female) is Nikki Breeze. *



Chad,

Tell Nikki to take it easy on beating people up :~)


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Must go buy some hypnotic........ *



the hell is that...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> *she spends half an hour just washing her hands...
> ...and she wanted to room w/ me...the hell i say... *



You mean it takes less than 30 minutes?  :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

oh, boy....:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the hell is that... *




LIQUOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! makes incredible hulks


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

um...okay....don't drink cheap liquor....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

It definitely ain't cheap


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...either is Grey Goose...hehe....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...either is Grey Goose...hehe.... *



or Purple Turtle


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

or Hennessy


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

..and what type of poison is Purple Turtle...?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..and what type of poison is Purple Turtle...?   *



good poison. I have some


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...no comment...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

on what?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

good poison.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

arsenic is the best........wanna try?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

nah...don't like almonds.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nah...don't like almonds.   *



uhhhhh......does anyone else get this?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

> uhhhhh......does anyone else get this?


 Arsenic has a slight aroma of almonds...don't ya ever watch old Humphrey Bogart movies?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *don't ya ever watch old Humphrey Bogart movies? *



Showing your age again........better watch out!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

Better my age than my a....never mind, my wife says I do that on a regular basis, too.:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Better my age than my a....never mind, my wife says I do that on a regular basis, too.:rofl: *



your what?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

Backside, rear end, posterior, derrier, hind parts, glutious maximus, tush, tucus, ****, a$$.  Get the picture...no wait, poor choice of words...get the IDEA?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Backside, rear end, posterior, derrier, hind parts, glutious maximus, tush, tucus, ****, a$$.  Get the picture...no wait, poor choice of words...get the IDEA? *



It's getting clearer, yes.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

This is about as clear as I can make it with out crossing several boundaries...:moon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I have Absolut *



The grey goose is much better.:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 2, 2004)

that's cyanide that smells like almonds....

And Rich, Nikki has been good....except she came in late the other night and got into my Lagavulin.......


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Can you people do 18 pages of conversation in 4 days?  :erg:

And "I" thought I lacked a life!!!  You guys make me feel much better.   

Porn Name: KenpoGirl  = Summer Day  believe it or not.

Dot
:angel:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> * You guys make me feel much better.    *




That's our goal in life!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *That's our goal in life!!  *



Then obviously you have some pretty low standards.  

You guys gotta get out more.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 2, 2004)

I like the one where you combine the name of your first pet with the name of the street you lived on at the time.
Bear Allview.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyM. _
> *
> Combine the name of your first pet with the name of the street you live on. *



Sheba Voltaire


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> 
> You guys gotta get out more.
> ...



We'll be over in a little while! Give us directions!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Can you people do 18 pages of conversation in 4 days?  :erg:
> 
> And "I" thought I lacked a life!!!  You guys make me feel much better.
> ...



It all depends on how many posts per page you choose to have showing Dot.. 
I only show 6 pages in this particular thread ~!
And I am very rarely on over the weekend.. MUCH better things to do *whistling off key*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *We'll be over in a little while! Give us directions!!  *



Head Due North, then ask for me by name when people start sayin'  "How's it going, eh??"  



Dot


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

Gee guess she'll only get as far North as WV   cuz there's a bunch here that say how's it going eh ..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> And I am very rarely on over the weekend.. MUCH better things to do *whistling off key* *




You got me! I have no friends here......must escape from reality.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Head Due North, then ask for me by name when people start sayin'  "How's it going, eh??"  *




I'm walking!! mmm.........molson.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Gee guess she'll only get as far North as WV   cuz there's a bunch here that say how's it going eh ..  *



Hmmmm  Wannabee Canadians Eh?   

Well how about, ......... When People understand what you mean, when you say ...... "I'm going to Timmy's, you want anything?"  That'll get you to Your side of the boarder at least.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm walking!! mmm.........molson. *



LOL  THAT's it, you know you're in Canada, when the beer starts tasting good.  

heh heh heh  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *LOL  THAT's it, you know you're in Canada, when the beer starts tasting good.
> 
> heh heh heh  :rofl: *




I know the good things about Canada!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyM. _
> *I like the one where you combine the name of your first pet with the name of the street you lived on at the time.
> Bear Allview. *




Doesnt work for me...we lived on Court House Point road in Chesapeake City till we moved to Elkton... :shrug:

so i'd be Ruthie Court House Point

...I like my first pet on the second street i lived on! Molly Breezeway!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey, screw that website. I still like the old "Porn Name" formula:

Middle name = Porn First name
Street you grew up on = Porn Last name

My name is Benjamin Tacoma. Bow chicka bow....:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a drink on me!
:drinkbeer :cheers: :drink2tha


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *
> Middle name = Porn First name
> Street you grew up on = Porn Last name
> ...



Elizabeth Clearview or
Elizabeth Juniper


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day Paul

Chad, I guess Nikki was a bad girl then 

Dot, Can I head East and ask for you 

I like Canadian Beer.  XXX, and then some Upper Canadian, and others


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Paul.
see if you can stay out of the penalty box this year.

Rich-
I'm trying to be nice to Nikki; she is going in for a _proceedure_ Wednesday.

(Not a big deal; just sounds dirtier that way...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Happy Birthday Paul.
> see if you can stay out of the penalty box this year.
> 
> ...



Well I hope it proceeds well. Give her my best, and tell her to not change the process or the doctor may not procede wiht teh procedure


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2004)

And Nikki is home recovering.... thankfully without a thonged rhino


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

Wex Reems


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *And Nikki is home recovering.... thankfully without a thonged rhino *



Glad to hear she is home and all is well.


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *And Nikki is home recovering.... thankfully without a thonged rhino *


Maybe she wants one, did you ask?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *This is about as clear as I can make it with out crossing several boundaries...:moon: *



please...don't cross those...:uhoh:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *The grey goose is much better.:asian: *



that it is...that it is...more alcohol content...and no horrible taste...


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 5, 2004)

> Maybe she wants one, did you ask?



I'm afraid to.  Lord, a thong on the pit bull would be bad enough.  Of course I'm still in trouble over the reindeer incident.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *I'm afraid to.  Lord, a thong on the pit bull would be bad enough.  Of course I'm still in trouble over the reindeer incident..... *



Is that why Rudolf, Dasher, and Dancer were irritable?


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

*sings*
Rudolph the red nosed reindeer 
Is hanging on my wall,
And if you'd heard the gunshot,
you'd have seen him fall.

All the other reindeer,
Used to laugh and call him names,
but now they're on the wall also,
mounted on wooden frames.

The one foggy Christmas eve,
Santa came to say,
"Rudolph with your head up there,
I have to buy a Chevrolet."

Now all the reindeer hated him,
And they shouted out in misery,
"Rudolph your damned nosed 
has caused us all to hang here eternally."


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

:rofl: Why am I reminded of the deer head hanging on your wall...

That was great, thanks!


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *:rofl: Why am I reminded of the deer head hanging on your wall...
> 
> That was great, thanks! *


Soon to be two.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that it is...that it is...more alcohol content...and no horrible taste... *



Man, I love my bottle of Grey Goose. I had a bad last couple of days and was looking forward to opening my bottle to crash for the night. At this point I'm so tired I want to go to bed. I've been getting up between 4:30 - 4:45 the last 2 weeks trying to get into the weight room by 6 a.m. to start lifting. Got up today at 4:20 and started lifting by 5:45 until 6:55am. I'm pretty fricking tired.:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 6, 2004)

...mom got me drinking vodka tonics...mmmm..:drinkbeer


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

...damned if my parents'll let me touch alcohol...i couldn't even have a little bit of my sister's "Fuzzy Funny F*-You-Uppers" which is fruit juice, vodka, and a few other ingredients that she's got around all the time.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 6, 2004)

sounds like a normal college student...use what ya got and hope to hell it tastes good...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

but she's got a leg up on them...she was a beer-wench for a year or so...


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but she's got a leg up on them...she was a beer-wench for a year or so... *


Now now, quit talking bad about your sister.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

aww. alright...


----------

